# Jumping Trainers in Ohio



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

via google search 'hunter stable Mansfield Ohio' -hope this is helpful

Saddlebackranch
Ashland, Ohio 44805 (16 miles)
Training: We do Western Pleasure, English, Trail, Gymkhnan, Halter, Jumping, Ect.
Services Boarding, Training, Horseback Riding, Lessons
Boarding Rate: $250/Month - # of Stalls: 4 - Riding Arena: No
Training: Barrel Racing, Breaking, Dressage, English Pleasure, Eventing, Jumping, Lesson

Executive Stables
Howard, Ohio 43028 (28 miles)
Training: 5 days a week (training rates include full board) Rates: $350.00/Month We offer a wide array of training services, contact us for more information.
Services Boarding, Training, Horseback Riding, Lessons, Trails
Boarding Rate: $225/Month - Riding Arena: Yes
Training: Beginner, Breaking, Dressage, Eventing, Hunter, Hunter Jumper, Jumping, Lesson


----------



## mahalopele (Jun 30, 2013)

Howard is over an hour from where I live, and im not sure if saddleback is still open. Theyre not
Online, or in the phonebook or on facebook, but ill give them a try. Thank you!


----------

